# Shuksan. Went. HUGE.



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

NWAC is reporting a VERY large avy on the Shuksan Arm today at Baker. Filled Rumble Gully and spilled over in-bounds near the bottom of chair 8. Baker is obviously closed for the rest of the day. Baker's Gm said its the biggest he's seen in 40 years.....


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Yeah, it was a rain/snow mix at the base around noon, but it sounds like it has gotten colder since. I can't believe it slid all the way through Rumble Gully to the bottom of 8. Gotta be a huge crown up there in the clouds.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

holy fucking balls!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh damn! Brings things back to reality


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That damn thing seems to go big almost yearly. With 110", it went really BIG. Glad no one was caught. I'm sure it popped a lot of eyes. Seems like these things do this every so often, just to remind us how little we really are.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

avalanches fascinate me!!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Whoa. Heavy shit


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Another from here: HUGE Avalanche CLOSES Mt. Baker Ski Resort | 110 Inches of Snow in 6 Days @ Mt. Baker, WA | Ski Resort CLOSED Yesterday for Downed Trees


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

grafta said:


> Whoa. Heavy shit


That pic about says it all. Heavy? Just a few million tons.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

fuck me thats a badass slide.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> That pic about says it all. Heavy? Just a few million tons.


I think that's what they call a metric fuckton. Might try to head up there this weekend and see the aftermath for myself.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

"Anyone have gopro footage of it?" - Said in best bro brah voice. 

The crown from that photo looks HUGE! That is a scary slide for sure. At least someone is getting snow.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

No that's the slide from last year I'm assuming you got that pic from tgr? He said he'll take one of this years once there's visibility


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> No that's the slide from last year I'm assuming you got that pic from tgr? He said he'll take one of this years once there's visibility


Yeah sorry. I got it from here > HUGE Avalanche CLOSES Mt. Baker Ski Resort | 110 Inches of Snow in 6 Days @ Mt. Baker, WA | Ski Resort CLOSED Yesterday for Downed Trees

And they've since removed that photo from the page. Must have been some confusion with whoever put the page together. So... this years one must be even bigger. Sweet jeebus


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not surprised we been gettin hit everyday. Last year the debris pile was over 100' deep and the crown/fracture was at least 10'+. Just glad it went when it was closed. Just checked the baker site and the base is at 308 inches and in the record year the base was 339".


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Geez, Grant's picture from last year is really making the rounds. It's everywhere! People keep posting it on FB saying it's yesterday's slide.

Anyway, the rumored crown is over 15 feet, but no pics yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

grafta said:


> Whoa. Heavy shit


Dayum... watching that shit coming over those cliffs would've been nuts!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids were up there today and noted the vis was too poor to see the crown but they figure maybe some breaks late in the day or tomorrow for some pics.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Grant Gunderson has some pics on his blog -> Grant Gunderson Photography


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It came right up the the edge of the groomer at the bottom of 8. They roped off the last big left turn at the bottom where you run up to the chair. Where you come back inbounds from the arm there are no trees left standing and its filled in with the debris pile.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

100 year slide on the Shuksan arm | Grant Gunderson

pics of this year's slide.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

It doesn't quite look like the 20 foot crown first reported, but it looks like EVERYTHING slid. Crazy crazy massive avy, no doubt.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats a decent funnel. You can get a sense of the scale by looking at the chair lift on the right


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pics from today of the debris pile at the bottom of chair 8; you can sort of see the new rope line from the sticks in the fore ground and the former groomer in the background.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just saw that hemi to gunner's had a fairly large slide on Sat apparently from a heli avy bomb? When I was up there on Wed, there were folks hitting right where it slid and a bunch of us were saying it looked loaded and ready to go...idk.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It was safe to do that day evidently. Or maybe they just didn't find the "sweet" spot. Heli bombs also exert a lot more stress on the slope than the typical skier or snowboarder getting those results. I can't say they knew what they were doing or were being stupid either way.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Check gunderson's pics of hemi/gunner heli bombing...pretty fucking awesome.

Helicopter Bombing on the Shuksan arm and Hemispheres | Grant Gunderson


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

damn5678


----------

